# I'm a Newbie



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello, I am new here. I love the forum, and just signed up. Hope to meet lots of new friends here.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

You been hittin' the bottle again DT? LOL :googly:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

You're crackin' me up!!!! Stop it!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, wait a min.. You are suppose to greet me with a smile and etc. I'm a newbie, damn it. LOL


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome. 

LOL


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Actually, you are not welcome at all. 

In fact, I'm arranging a meeting with Zombie-f to have people like you removed.

We do have our standards, you know.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome, I quess...lol.
did u forgot to intro. urself many posts ago?
arnt u that famed wrestler guy......


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)




----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe I just need a hug?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You guys are so mean to the new people... I can't believe it. It isn't like I am trying to sell Halloween Insurance. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Things like this wouldn't happen to you if you didn't wear your underwear on the outside of your pants.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Does that all go for wearing it around my head?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Does that all go for wearing it around my head?


YES! goes for wearing them on ur head as well. Do u really want these fine people to see u doing that.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am good with that. Love they Neighbor. Even if he has soiled undewear on this head.

You guys really suck when it comes to the welcome wagon.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> You guys really suck when it comes to the welcome wagon.


aint my fault u guys ran we over with ur wagon and are dragging me around.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome newby. Here's your hug and kiss, now get your ass back to work.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

New to the site like Vampires are new to drinking blood...


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok, the soiled underwear on the head ,is the wierdest Halloween costume I have ever seen. Maybe, its a midwest thing.....


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome DT! Have you done any prop making b-4? LOL
Oh, and BTW, no hugs until you have posted at least 10 times! We don't just hug ANYBODY around here!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you for all for your kind responses. It brings a tear to my eye.

Yes, Lagrousome. I have messed around with making Halloween stuff, but still have not got the knack. But one day with all of you guys help, I will. Thank you again.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy to help!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Awwww.... Poor DT, gettin' picked on and all when he just needs some Love. 

*smiling sweetly whilst holding a machete behind back*

Come here DT... I'll give you a hug.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ghostess said:


> Awwww.... Poor DT, gettin' picked on and all when he just needs some Love.
> 
> *smiling sweetly whilst holding a machete behind back*
> 
> Come here DT... I'll give you a hug.


You are so kind to me. Thank you! Why can't there be more members like you here?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Are you trying to reinvent yourself? Is this how it's done?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes. Kind of like Coke Edge, Batman returns, Willy Wonka. Now I just need the solid Gold dancers to introduce me.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi DT welcome


----------

